# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Vietjet Air ký kết hợp tác chiến lược với Lotteria Việt Nam

## AloTrip

Với mục đích nhằm gia tăng dịch vụ ưu đãi cộng thêm cho khách hàng, Hãng Hàng không Vietjet Air (VJA) và Lotteria Việt Nam đã cùng nhau ký kết hợp tác chiến lược. Cụ thể, hai bên sẽ cùng hợp tác đầu tư, bán chéo sản phẩm phục vụ khách hàng của cả hai bên.
Việc ký kết hợp tác giữa VJA và Lotteria Việt Nam góp phần quan trọng trong việc mang đến những dịch vụ cộng thêm, những chính sách ưu đãi cho người dân Việt Nam và Hàn Quốc khi trải nghiệm trên chuyến bay của Vietjet Air. Ngoài việc hợp tác đầu tư, bán chéo sản phẩm, Vietjet và Lotteria còn tích hợp website bán hàng online trên cơ sở dữ liệu về khách hàng toàn cầu của mình. Một mặt, các món ăn của Lotteria Việt Nam sẽ được Vietjet xem xét phục vụ trên các chặng bay nội địa Việt Nam và quốc tế. Bên cạnh những món ăn nóng sốt ngon miệng đang có trong thực đơn trên tàu bay của hãng, sẽ có thêm nhiều lựa chọn cho hành khách với những món ăn mới lạ hấp dẫn. Mặt khác, Lotteria Việt Nam sẽ giới thiệu dịch vụ hàng không của Vietjet đến tất cả khách hàng trên toàn mạng bán của công ty. Để mở đầu và đánh dấu cho sự hợp tác này, hình ảnh Logo của Lotteria đã được in trên máy bay của Vietjet góp phần làm tăng thêm sự trẻ trung sinh động của đội tàu bay.
Giám đốc điều hành của VietJet Air, Ông Lưu Đức Khánh chia sẻ “Vietjet là một trong những hãng hàng không đi đầu trong việc thay đổi menu đa dạng, cung cấp thêm sự lựa chọn về các món ăn trên tàu bay. Chúng tôi đang hướng đến việc không chỉ là một hãng hàng không mà hơn thế nữa chúng tôi là một tập đoàn cung cấp các nhu cầu tiêu dùng cho hành khách.” Ông Kang Hyung Hee – Tổng giám đốc Lotteria Việt Nam cho biết “Chúng tôi tự hào khi Lotteria Việt Nam là thương hiệu thức ăn nhanh đầu tiên quảng bá logo của mình trên thân tàu bay Vietjet và cũng là đơn vị đầu tiên cung cấp các suất ăn nhanh trên các tàu bay của hãng. Sự hợp tác này là cơ hội rộng mở cho việc giao lưu văn hóa - ẩm thực giữa hai nước Việt Nam và Hàn Quốc”.



Với tư cách là hãng hàng không tư nhân đầu tiên tại Việt Nam vận hành theo mô hình hàng không thế hệ mới, VietJet đang khai thác 22 tàu bay hiện đại A320 với tần suất 150 chuyến bay mỗi ngày, và đã phục vụ vận chuyển hơn 10 triệu hành khách. Hãng có 28 đường bay phủ khắp các điểm đến trong nước và các đường bay quốc tế như Singapore, Thái Lan, Hàn Quốc, Đài Loan, và Campuchia. Trong tương lai, VJA có kế hoạch phát triển mạng bay rộng khắp khu vực Châu Á – Thái Bình Dương và các đường bay dài sang các nước châu Âu. Hãng cũng đã ký kết hợp đồng mua sắm tàu bay thế hệ mới, hiện đại với các nhà sản xuất máy bay uy tín trên thế giới để hiện đại hóa đội tàu bay của mình và mang tới những dịch vụ tốt nhất cho khách hàng.
Trong khi đó, Lotteria là chuỗi nhà hàng thức ăn nhanh trực thuộc tập đoàn Lotte – một trong năm tập đoàn lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Suốt 7 năm liền, Lotteria đã đứng vị trí số 1 về “Brand Power”, được cấp bởi “ Korea Management Association”, và được chọn là vị trí số 1 về năng lực cạnh tranh thương hiệu với danh hiệu “Brand Stock” của cơ quan đánh giá giá trị thương hiệu. Lotteria đã nỗ lực không ngừng để cung cấp cho khách hàng các dịch vụ chu đáo, ân cần và không ngừng nghiên cứu để phát triển nền văn hóa ẩm thực tốt cho sức khoẻ. Lotteria có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam từ năm 1998. Hiện nay, mang tầm vóc của doanh nghiệp quốc tế, Lotteria đang dẫn đầu ngành công nghiệp ăn uống quốc nội với hơn 200 nhà hàng tại hơn 30 tỉnh,thành trên cả nước. Đây thực sự là thành quả xứng đáng cho những nỗi lực không ngừng của Lotteria trong thời gian qua.

----------

